# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How to add slope formula to graph

## jessrand

I am taking a chem lab and i have to add the y=mx+b formula to my graph.  I
know that I should be able to do this but i do not remember how.

----------


## Jon Peltier

Plot some points. Select the series, and on the Chart menu, select Add
Trendline. Add a linear trendline, and on the Options tab, select Display
Equation on Chart, and if desired, Display R-Squared Value on Chart.

- Jon
-------
Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
Tutorials and Custom Solutions
http://PeltierTech.com
_______


"jessrand" <jessrand@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:BE3D8678-24A2-4D76-8006-AD7F3E59EB21@microsoft.com...
>I am taking a chem lab and i have to add the y=mx+b formula to my graph.  I
> know that I should be able to do this but i do not remember how.
>
>

----------

